# Jailbreaking and Restore



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi... is there any way to remove jailbreak settings in my iphone backup?

i want my phone to be fresh from any jailbreak... ive read that if restore and start as a new phone will do that but i still need my phone data like everthing except the jailbreak settings.. is there any way?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Backups do not include any jailbreaking settings to my knowledge.

The only way to remove a jailbreak is to reset the phone.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Backups do not include any jailbreaking settings to my knowledge.
> 
> The only way to remove a jailbreak is to reset the phone.


it does backup the jailbreak settings... because i remember when im still using 3GS, when i update and restore my backup and rejailbreak and install the same tweaks... for e.g. gridlock... my icon automatically arranged based from the one before i update... so basically the settings are backed up in itunes...


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

This is my understanding: When you Jailbreak, the JB apps you install store their settings in the same "file system" just like any other App stores its files, etc... Facebook stores files like this, Twitter, etc...

When you do a restore, all those files are restored. They are just considered "user files" like a Word Document or Excel File, Pictures, etc... would be on your personal computer. So the backup just restores "your files".

This is why when you restore, your "Apps" (non-JB) just work, because all of their files are there.

It does NOT restore the Jailbroken OS itself. So system files, security etc.... are NOT restored. So since the jailbreak is gone... all those JB files are basically orphans that are hanging out there having a beer waiting for someone to say hello.

When you RE-jailbreak, then all of the sudden those files used again and are already there so your settings saved in them magically work again.

That is how I understand it anyway.

For your other question.... you CANNOT open up a backup and remove stuff and close it up again. Even if you could, it would be dangerous that you could delete something you need, and a labyrinth of stuff to hunt through to find it all anyway.

What "Settings" are you worried about losing by doing a full restore? I mean for the most part there are not a lot of "Settings" for the phone itself that you couldn't re-set up in a min or 2.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

MartyF81 said:


> This is my understanding: When you Jailbreak, the JB apps you install store their settings in the same "file system" just like any other App stores its files, etc... Facebook stores files like this, Twitter, etc...
> 
> When you do a restore, all those files are restored. They are just considered "user files" like a Word Document or Excel File, Pictures, etc... would be on your personal computer. So the backup just restores "your files".
> 
> ...


Its not a setting im afraid to lose but instead i want to get rid of... one of my jailbreak tweaks have an update.. and when i applied it.. my phone becomes laggy... like super lagg u wont expect from a 5S, then i decided to remove it and email the developer about it... and when i remove it, its getting better but i can feel the lagg still there... the developer asked me to reinstall the latest update as it fixed the bugs... so i reinstalled it, i can feel it fix the bugs but still the laggy still there.. i want to get rid of what caused the lagg (that is if i can clean everything from that tweak, removing the tweak wont get rid of it completely)... and now my final try will be restore and rejailbreak... hopefully that causing the lagg wont interupting :S.. if the problem persists.. then i have to start anew :'(


----------

